# Brisket WIP



## Jim (Apr 12, 2013)

My sweet Texas bride (perhaps in a former life?)wanted brisket, who am I to argue?


----------



## knyfeknerd (Apr 12, 2013)

Somebody's been to The Restaurant Depot!
What time should we be over for dinner?


----------



## franzb69 (Apr 12, 2013)

rawrrrrr


----------



## Mike9 (Apr 12, 2013)

Wow - that's a lean brisket - looks delicious Jim.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Apr 12, 2013)

Jim, Looks DYNOMITE! What went into your rub? Did you do any internentions to the meat? Brining, pumping, tumbling. I've been messing with Sodium Erythrobate lately when curing the briskets for pastrami. It really helps the salt penetrate to the core.


----------



## DoktaP (Apr 12, 2013)

I wish my mothers brisket turned out like that. Can you post your recipe or send a PM?


----------



## Jmadams13 (Apr 12, 2013)

I've never done a brisket before. Maybe when I order my 1/2 cow this spring I'll make sure I get one and try it out. Also getting a BGE next month....ideas ideas....


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Apr 12, 2013)

Jmad, there are a few guys on this forum that are big egg heads. Deckhand, where you been?


----------



## Jim (Apr 12, 2013)

DoktaP said:


> I wish my mothers brisket turned out like that. Can you post your recipe or send a PM?



It's top secret so don't tell anyone OK?


¼ c kosher salt
½ c coarse pepper 
2 T lemon zest
½ t cayenne 
1T thyme
2T paprika
1T granulated garlic
2T granulated onion

Not super critical on the proportions, I rub at least one day in advance but two is better.

Cook and enjoy.


----------



## don (Apr 12, 2013)

Great looking brisket. The smoke ring is really nice.

You smoked it fat side down?


----------



## DoktaP (Apr 12, 2013)

Was it smoked? What temp and for how long? Did you use any flavoured wood chips or pellets? Our last brisket we did in a Creuset. Turned out fairly well, but not like yours with the smoke ring. I'm salivating looking at your pics.


----------



## mhlee (Apr 12, 2013)

DoktaP said:


> Was it smoked? What temp and for how long? Did you use any flavoured wood chips or pellets? Our last brisket we did in a Creuset. Turned out fairly well, but not like yours with the smoke ring. I'm salivating looking at your pics.



I think you answered your own question.


----------



## mhlee (Apr 12, 2013)

BTW, outstanding looking brisket, Jim. If I may say, it looks better than some of your previous briskets. The flat looks moist, without any typical dry areas around the edge and in between the muscle fibers. Very nicely done.

I'm picking up a Whole Foods (not organic, but no antibiotics and no hormones) bone-in pork butt this evening to cook tomorrow. I'll try to post pictures if I don't get too tired in the evening when I cook it.


----------



## Miles (Apr 12, 2013)

Very nice looking brisket. I like to see that fatty shiny juicy goodness on those slices. I know that's a really tasty piece of beef. Nicely done sir!


----------



## panda (Apr 12, 2013)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## sw2geeks (Apr 13, 2013)

Yum! That looks mighty tasty!


----------



## Reede (Apr 13, 2013)

First blooding of the Boardsmith. 









7 hours with a mix of Earth Fare lump charcoal and pecan.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Apr 13, 2013)

That...

Seriously, my mouth is watering uncontrolably right now


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 15, 2013)

I hate these posts Jim....actually I'm just hungry and jealous


----------



## Mrmnms (Apr 15, 2013)

I could have sworn I saw that "brisket" at Katz's Deli Jim. 2 thumbs up.


----------



## Bill13 (Apr 15, 2013)

I have yet to get a brisket that looks so good! I've gottem my chicken, jerky, pork butt, and ribs down pat. But brisket is giving me fits. Well done!!


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 15, 2013)

I've had Jim's brisket and I can attest to it being blue ribbon quality....that's Texas competition blue ribbon quality.


----------

